# D&RGW Caboose 0578, Piko 38814



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys and Gals,
Piko has released the new caboose for the D&RGW (from old MDC molds). PIKO America says they are out. Anyone seen one? Is is brown or red? In other words, will it match up to Aristo Classic cars (more red than brown) or will it match USA woodsided/Bachmann cars (more brown than red)?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Haven't seen any in person yet, but I did find this on the Piko Website:












Looks pretty good, and way more brown then the old MDC bright red. 



But you can always repaint to your liking. 


I wasn't a fan of the red MDC color. But a simple repaint using Scalecoat Boxcar Red solved that problem.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

To answer your question, it goes well with the Delton Classics.
Not so much with LGB and USA NG prototypes.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
I did the same thing with my MDC cabooses. I like factory paint better than mine. I really like this caboose. 

jebouck, 
Aristo did not do a 'Flying Grande' herald on their classic line caboose, so I was kind of thinking this one might go with their cars and C-16. I'm really not much of a painter/decaler, so if the factory does it, much better for me. 

Thank both of you for posting an answer. Maybe we will get actual photos soon.


----------

